# Rental query



## eurozoner50 (Feb 28, 2018)

Is it better to go though an agent , or use a private landlord. I understand the general pros and cons in the UK, but not sure about Italy. For example if i take an apartment on ,will i need a lot of documentation , Italian bank account?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

All the agent really does is front for the landlord. The advantage of the agent is they will deal with more than one property. They can also help you with other issues like utilities etc. The agent will cost you €€€.

These days you can do some of the above by using the various internet property portals. But not all properties are on the websites even if the agent handling them is.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

NickZ said:


> All the agent really does is front for the landlord. The advantage of the agent is they will deal with more than one property. They can also help you with other issues like utilities etc. The agent will cost you €€€.
> 
> These days you can do some of the above by using the various internet property portals. But not all properties are on the websites even if the agent handling them is.


From experience I would say that an agent is essential in the first year. This means the landlord has to follow regulations etc and you have a point of contact for disputes. If in the 2nd year you have built trust with the landlord then go private.

I wouldn't go private in the first year.

Kenzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If he's on a contract that's at least 3+2 or five years in total -)


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

NickZ said:


> If he's on a contract that's at least 3+2 or five years in total -)


Not sure, we went through an agency for the house we are in now and that was a 12month contract and now we are private..

Different regions different rules possibly? Not that Sicilians are famed for following the rules anyway...

Kenzo


----------



## eurozoner50 (Feb 28, 2018)

I have lived in Italy before ,i have a number of contacts around Verona. Previously i lived for a while at my parents who have now returned to the UK, and shared apartments that i had nothing to do with the 'paperwork '. 

If i made the move back this time , i anticipate having to get my own place, although it is possible i could share again and just pay a share of costs.

I'm also concerned with Brexit. I withheld making a proper move from the UK about 14 months ago because of not knowing how this was going to play out. And looking at the latest developments on the news , i feel even less confident, although i suspect a deal for all expats will be put in place. ?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

eurozoner50 said:


> I have lived in Italy before ,i have a number of contacts around Verona. Previously i lived for a while at my parents who have now returned to the UK, and shared apartments that i had nothing to do with the 'paperwork '.
> 
> If i made the move back this time , i anticipate having to get my own place, although it is possible i could share again and just pay a share of costs.
> 
> I'm also concerned with Brexit. I withheld making a proper move from the UK about 14 months ago because of not knowing how this was going to play out. And looking at the latest developments on the news , i feel even less confident, although i suspect a deal for all expats will be put in place. ?


All I can say about the complete dogs dinner that is brexit is nobody knows, its a waiting game for everybody. If you are going to wait for what happens with brexit to make a decision you will be waiting a long time.. 

Make the move, and have a bug out plan if Brexit goes badly (which is looking more and more likely!)

Kenzo


----------

